
Waiting for the Bomb to Drop - smacktoward
https://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2018/01/trump-twitter-north-korea/549599/?single_page=true
======
cmurf
Some people wanted just tax cuts, others a defender of Christianity (insert
nonsense about how the U.S. is not a secular government that it was founded on
Christianity), and still others wanted to stick it to Hillary Clinton and
anyone who didn't hate her guts (this is called stigginit, i.e. suck it
libtards you gave us Hillary we give you Trump).

But then there's the rather large number of people who just wanted something
different who also lack a reasonable ability to evaluate a person's character.
And all these desires and defects came at the same time as a personality who
announced his flaws for all to see.. And narrow minded, blinders fully
installed people voted for him anyway.

He's a bigot. He's paranoid. He's anti-intellectual, and incurious about
anything other than himself. He's delusional. And he's got nukes. And this was
knowable before the election.

Anyone who voted for him better hope there's no such thing as what comes
around goes around in this universe. Because if there is, they're gonna get
blamed disproportionate to their single and deplorable vote.

